
Google faces record multibillion fine from EU over Android - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jul/18/google-faces-record-multibillion-fine-from-eu-over-android
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17556497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17556497)

